# circular saw problem



## nopicnic (Aug 8, 2009)

My circular saw stopped working after a busy weekend of use. No idea why. It's over 10 years old but has been used sparingly in that time. It did have its busiest day ever before it conked. If it overheated or something, is there a quick fix possible?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The quickest fix*

Is to check the cord/plug/wiring if you did not overheat it. Also blow any dust from the windings and brushes with an air compressor. If that doesn't do it it's not gonna be pretty! :laughing: Wait it could be the on/off switch, there's still hope! :thumbsup: bill
BTW don't use an extension cord when testing, plug right into a known working outlet, after removing the blade!!!!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

NP,
More info needed. 
What kind of saw is it? 
Did it quit during a cut?
Any electrical odor and/or accompanied by smoke coming out of the saw? (They only put so much smoke in at the factory, if you let it all out, it won't work anymore:smile
Did you nick the cord?
Will the blade turn freely by hand? (unplugged please)
What were you cutting?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> NP,
> (They only put so much smoke in at the factory, if you let it all out, it won't work anymore:smile
> Mike Hawkins


I didn't know that, Mike. Wonder if you can replace it? Bet you could get some on ebay....or Washington DC.:thumbdown::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowi (Mar 2, 2008)

So far everone has about nailed it.. Except for the brushes. If it is not the cord, plug or the switch, try checking the brushes. 

Ralph


----------



## nopicnic (Aug 8, 2009)

It's a skilsaw 5150 7 1/4 ". Saw does move freely. Did not quit during a cut, but would not turn on shortly after some cuts.
Yes we did plug it in direct. No odour, smoke [don't think]. We were cutting 2 x 6s at a diagnol angle which normally wld not do, if that cld possibly have anything to do with it.

brushes?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/cgi-bin/schematic.cgi/skil/5150


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

It would probably be cheaper to buy a new one rather than trying to tear that one down, finding the problem, getting the part, rebuilding it, and hoping you fixed it correctly. 30 bucks at Lowes


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you hear this, time for a new saw.


----------



## Allthumbs27 (Dec 25, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> If you hear this, time for a new saw.


I heard that same music the other day when I walked into Harbor Freight.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*On Off Switch*

I remember I had one fail on a Skilsaw years ago. It just quit. Take the handle apart and check it. Saws usually "burn out" rather than just quit, so I'm thinking it is a power cord/switch issue if there was no smoke, fire or explosion. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## deemikel (Sep 24, 2013)

*fixed non responsice ryobi circular saw*

hi I had same prob, it was the switch, I took the trigger unit out and opened it up, it was full of dust, blew it out with the compressor and presto, working again, you bewdy, saving $$$


----------

